
R Notebooks - BerislavLopac
https://blog.rstudio.org/2016/10/05/r-notebooks/
======
pastaking
What's the benefit of this over Ipython notebooks? I think Ipython notebooks
can run R as well...

~~~
blahi
In addition to the rest of the replies - IDE tooling, like a debugger,
variable explorer and other nice features like that.

~~~
gcr
Any process can connect to a running Jupyter kernel, just like IPython's IDE
support. Emacs uses this to inspect variables and provide autocomplete
suggestions for variables inside a running Jupyter notebook, for example.

~~~
blahi
yeah, debugging in jupyter is absolutely great!

------
devereaux
I use R notebooks on a daily basis now.

The ability to visualize your code and the output, with the intermediary steps
all along if you want or need, is extremely helpful.

And I can just email the html notebook itself to anyone who needs to check the
steps: the notebook easily outputs to HTML (which I can save to PDF on a
webbrowser if I don't want to output to PDF directly, which requires
installing gigabytes of latex files and fonts)

I believe research should be done this way: fully reproductible and
transparent, text, methods and data, all included in one file.

